# Be cautious dealing with Kijiji Montreal seller “jo”



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Saw a Gibson ES-135 listed a few weeks ago.









Price seems kinda high at $2850 but jo describes it as “practically new”.









Here’s the rub…
Not only did I own this guitar at one point, I believe I actually sold it to jo. While it’s a nice guitar, it’s not “practically new”. The biggest issue is that the finish is cracked along the entire back of the neck heel. It’s not an issue and the neck is rock solid but it’s the kind of thing that should be disclosed for almost $3k.

I went fishing and specifically asked about it. His reply was “No cracks or anything” so I asked for photos.








Here are the photos he sent.
















He purposely avoided showing the damage so I asked the following…








His reply referred to this photo…








I sent this while waiting for the new photo








I also thought I’d try to help him out by letting him know it’s a 1994, not 1999. That makes it even “more vintage”. My advice was not appreciated.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to follow up on that.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

And BTW, great guitar and worth every penny of the $1500 I sold it to him for.

Just don’t be a shifty seller.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Very rare model built on Second-January 37th. It was a Turdsday.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Interesting exchange 
Thanks for posting and for going the extra mile to offer the warning …


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah some people hate to be corrected by former owners. My G0 is (was?) back on the market and when I asked specific questions the seller didnt have the right answers. Fortunately he was open to me providing that info and updated his listing.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Interesting. I saw this ad and I know the guitar well too as it also went through me. And I was shocked at how much he was selling it for. LOL


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Dishonest scumbag….period. Obviously trying to misrepresent the item.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I remember seeing that at Spaceman for about what you sold it for. 

Does it look like the cracked area has been wet sanded a bit? The crack doesn’t look as crisp, could be bad pics too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

It was $1200 at Spaceman when Chito bought it. I paid him $1350 ($1200 plus tax). I had it a year or so and spent a bit getting the wonky pickup selector replaced. Not an easy task on a hollowbody. After about a year, I put it up mainly for trade bait. Sold it for a little over what I had into it after the switch repair.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Everything that guys sold is overpriced, he has 2 or 3 different account “Jo”, “Johnny”… and most of his stuff has been there for a while sometime years.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Derek_T said:


> Everything that guys sold is overpriced, he has 2 or 3 different account “Jo”, “Johnny”… and most of his stuff has been there for a while sometime years.


Yeah, his current listings include an AVRI Strat for $3200 and an AVRI Tele for $3300. I have a feeling this ES will sell at $2850 before either of those.


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

Derek_T said:


> Everything that guys sold is overpriced, he has 2 or 3 different account “Jo”, “Johnny”… and most of his stuff has been there for a while sometime years.


Also, "Jonny"


----------

